# New member



## naplesroo (Jan 13, 2007)

Greeting from Naples, FL.  As a former Okie, I am glad I am not in Oklahoma today with the ice storm brewing!

I just discovered this sight a week ago and loving it.  I have a Big Green Egg and have loved the steaks and chicken I cook on it but never realized a good set or ribs or brisket.  Anyway, I finally conquered the ribs this week by using Jeff's tips and doing them low and slow and using his recipe rub.  They were awesome.  The next conquest will be the dreaded Brisket, but I expect it won't be dreaded much longer.

By the way, I love the Egg and smoking ribs 7 hours I never had to add any charcoal.  I did do a second round of mesquite chips about half way though.

Any one else out there using the Big Green Egg and what are your experiences / thoughts?

I am looking forward to learning from this forum.

All the best and stay warm!

Mark


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't have a BGE but I do have plenty of ice, and there's more on the way.
Welcome to SMF.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF NaplesRoo!!! No BGE guys I can think of here. Looks like we got one now though and I look forward to seeing the Egg in action.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 13, 2007)

NaplesRoo welcome to SMF. I've tasted some food from the BGE and it was very tastey stuff. A local butcher sells em on the side. But never personally used one. Looking forward to seeing some good posts / pics from you. 

Don't forget to sign up for Jeff's 5-day eCourse. Lots of stuff there to get you started and if you have any questions.. stop in and ask. There is also a chat feature to ask live questions if there is anyone in there.

Keep Smokin


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2007)

There must always be a first and you can hold that title of the first BGE person here (at least to my knowledge) welcome and please share pictures


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks to Gunslinger, ultramag, pigcicles, and Cheech for the welcome.  I am proud to be the first BGE.  I have had a BGE for several years now and love it.  I just never tried to smoke low and slow and think it is going to be great.  I will have to post some pic soon.  I have taken the 5 day e-course and it was very helpful.  I have been doing a lot reading on the site also.  I want to try brining soon but I want to conquer the brisket first.

Thanks guys and will look forward to learning and sharing on this site.

Best,

Mark


----------



## msmith (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard NaplesRoo you have found the happening place. Would love to see a pic of that cooker and some finished product


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcomeâ€¦sounds like youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re eggâ€¦zactly what we need! :roll: Looks like one of those Mongolian Yak Broasters (where the KFC colonel got the idea)! I hear!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome!

I've been seeing alot of stuff about those Big Green Eggs how do they work? Tehy are a bit pricey but I guess they can't rust or anything.

How do you like it? My neice in Tennesse wants to get one and start smoking her Mom asked me about them. All I could say was Yikes!

Debi


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 15, 2007)

Debi,  

Thanks for the welcome.  I appreciate it.  

The Big Green Egg is awesome.  Yes, it is pricey but will last a lifetime.  It is made of 1" thick space age ceramic and it looks like a big green egg in color and shape.  It has vents on the top and lower bottom.  It holds temperature really well because of its design.  You can adjust the vents and cook steaks at 700 degrees or smoke low and slow at 200, 225, or 250.  It uses very little real lump charcoal and will burn for hours on a small amount.  You add wood chunks for smoke.  Also, it keeps meat moist and doesn't dry out food like regular charcoal grills.  You can check it out at www.BigGreenEgg.com  There are also other manufacturers of ceramic type cookers but BGE is the best known.

I hope this helps some and happy smoking.

Mark   8)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mark.  Glad to have you here.

We have one other member with a BGE to my knowledge.  JMinion has a BGE and a Primos in his arsenal of cookers.  If you have questions he would definitly be the man to ask.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, NaplesRoo. Has has been mentioned, this is the place to be. Folks here will share what they know and can learn from you what you can share.  Looking forward to your participation in the forums.


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Dutch.  I have been reading some of your post and gaining some insight from your expertise.  Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Cajunsmoker.  It is good to hear there is another BGE guy out there.  I hope to hear of his successes with this type of smoker.
Does Jminion post much?  Do you know where he is from?

Best regards,

Mark


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Cajinsmoker, forget my last post.  I just realized that there is a membership listing.  Duh!  Oh, well, when all else fails...read the directions.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi msmith.  You said you would like to see a pic of the BGE so here it is, along with a chicken about half way through smokin!  Still on so hopefully will have a final pick soon.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 21, 2007)

NaplesRoo 

That bird looks like she's sitting up to say hello! I almost thought I saw her wave!

 :lol: 

These so much stuff on this site I think I find somethig new every time I get to spend some decent time here. 

Debi


----------



## msmith (Jan 22, 2007)

Man that chicken was struttin, had to have been good. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks msmith.  It was really struttin, :D !  And it was Awesome.  In fact my wife told me today, (i had to leave town on business) that it was even better today.  Here is the pic after I cut up.

Good smokin


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 23, 2007)

NaplesRoo,

I can see why that chicken was struttin'.  That's a mighty fine looking bird.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 23, 2007)

YUM!


----------

